# Are there purple color fish?



## MeowMR2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Im looking for my GF, shes looking for a purple color fish and no bettas 

thanks.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

what is the size tank you have or planning to get. That would help a lot. there arent many, but there are some like dragon gobies, arulius barbs andclown barbs are just some. but it would really help if we knew the size tank.

hope this helps


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

there are also purple moscow guppies
http://www.emguppies.net/index.php?id=guppies/index#Purple Moscow
scroll down for pics


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

and if you want to buy purple moscow guppies you could buy it from this girl in fishforums i forgot her name


----------



## MeowMR2 (Feb 3, 2009)

i have a 55 gallon freshwater tank, all non aggressive fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Theres one krib that gets a purple belly in the female, rather than usual red one.


----------



## lycanthrope (Jan 27, 2009)

wow are those guppies really $25 each? arent some glo-fish purple?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.thatfishshop.com/j_fish/barbus_arulius2.jpg

this is an arulius barb. In a 55G tank, you could have a good school in there. Just dont be tempeted by the fish that are dyed purple.

Hope this helps


----------



## MeowMR2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks alot for the help will be looking for more fishys


----------

